
Show HN: See GitHub issues on a Kanban board - karmakaze
https://kaizenboard.xyz/#/
======
ken
Nice project. I like seeing people make their own tools.

The part that jumps out at me, though, is that this had to be specifically
targeted at GitHub Issues. Why is bug tracking still a bunch of silos? I hear
programmers speak of "open standards" and "interoperability" and "separation
of concerns", and still the otherwise smart engineers at
Bugzilla/GitHub/BitBucket/Trac/Jira/Launchpad/FogBugz/... go and build these
systems which are 98% identical but provide no common interface.

I can share events across calendars, vector images across graphics editors,
audio files to hardware players with different codecs, source code history to
different version control systems, and nearly every other impossible-sounding
cross-platform conversion, but with bug tracking, the shoemaker's children go
barefoot.

(The one platform that gets partial credit here is Debian, because they use
plain email, and you can rsync yourself a copy of the entire database. It's
not exactly pleasant but at least I can process everything with existing
standard tools.)

What's the logic here? Those principles of software architecture are good for
every type of software except bug trackers? If we keep your issues hostage,
you're less likely to leave our service? We're each going to try to become
dominant so our proprietary API is the standard?

------
xet7
Wekan [https://wekan.github.io](https://wekan.github.io) and Gogs
[https://gogs.io](https://gogs.io) are both Open Source with MIT license.
Wekan has WIP limits and Swimlanes. There is some integration of Wekan with
Gogs [https://github.com/wekan/wekan-gogs](https://github.com/wekan/wekan-
gogs) .

~~~
Bombthecat
Isn't gogs basically dead and replaced by gitea?

~~~
smarx007
No, see [https://github.com/gogits/gogs](https://github.com/gogits/gogs)

The owner is just opinionated and refused to merge each and every PR. So Gitea
fork was created. I still use gogs.

~~~
nik736
Actually speaks for the owner, he simply wants to keep a clean code base.

------
karmakaze
Author here. This is my first Show HN post. I was just learning Vue and the
GitHub API seemed like the perfect thing.

Known issues:

    
    
      - Error 502, click (Retry for a live version)
      - Demo only displays public repo issues
      - Only shows top 100 issues
      - If board not up-to-date, may require Shift+Reload
      - Unauthenticated access has very low rate limit
      - Card colors come from 'label' color and may be low contrast
    

_[I now want it for PivotalTracker that I use at work.]_

Looking forward to any/all feedback. Hope some find it useful.

~~~
yjchen
Is it open-sourced ?

~~~
karmakaze
Not at the moment. I enjoyed making it so much I could see carrying it on.

Also I'm not too well read on dual licensing. How can you merge contributions
on an opensource license, then not have tainted your commercial offering?

~~~
ambulancechaser
would this be CA territory?

~~~
karmakaze
By CA, do you mean Computer Associates or is that some acronym/initalism?

------
scrollaway
Author: Are you aware of Zenhub?
[https://www.zenhub.com](https://www.zenhub.com)

I'm a big fan of ZH; the cross-project kanban board alone gives a huge
productivity boost if you have multiple related projects with their own issue
tracker.

~~~
drinchev
Sorry for hijacking the topic, but how is Zenhub doing, compared to GitHub
Projects?

I haven't compared them recently, but maintaining a project, "on-top" of
GitHub front-end, seem quite a difficult task.

~~~
benjamincharity
I’ve used ZenHub+GitHub for about 9 months now for work and cannot recommend
it enough.

~~~
subpixel
Ditto.

I also use the Slack email app/integration to give each user in my org an
address, and then pipe GitHub notifications to their own `#gh-username`
channel. This brings GitHub comments out of email, with minimal disruption.

I'm hoping ZenHub adds a tasks feature that would let us assign/receive/track
issue-based tasks. That's an important workflow tool we're currently lacking,
but we're reluctant to add another tool to our chain.

------
rmbeard
For comparison purposes: Trello has this type of functionality now as well
[https://help.trello.com/article/1065-using-the-github-
power-...](https://help.trello.com/article/1065-using-the-github-power-up)

Nice project though.

~~~
karmakaze
Hey thanks, didn't know about these updates.

------
erikb
Can't github do that by itself already with Github projects?

~~~
JakeWesorick
yes

------
kesor
Where is the most important feature of a Kanban board, limit work in process?
At least display the limits in some way. Kanban is not just about showing
cards in columns. The goal of a Kanban board is to eliminate overproduction.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanban](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanban)

~~~
karmakaze
True. But then even the limits are somewhat fuzzy. I find with an experienced
or well led team, that if you don't take on much at once it works itself out.
Otherwise it can get micromanagey when working cross-projects. With physical
machines the can exactly work on one thing at a time, people might be optimal
between 1 and 2. Technically you're still task switching one at a time but
without the cognitive overhead of thinking about updating the tracker for
multiple mid-day switches.

------
edem
How is this better than GitHub projects?

~~~
karmakaze
I wouldn't say anything is categorically better unless, hey wait do you think
my thing is pure crap? :-)

Seriously though, I just want different things. From the GitHub v3 API I
didn't see things like estimates or priorities, or whatever I may think of
next. I use these every day so I'm just scratching an itch. If others like it
too, all the merrier.

~~~
edem
No, I did not say it is crap. I just wanted to hear a value proposition. :)

~~~
karmakaze
Value proposition? That's a work in progress.

------
exien
As an alternative, [https://zube.io/](https://zube.io/) is a pretty decent
paid service to view/manage GitHub issues on a Kanban board.

------
lamby
I have been using Waffle :)

------
karmakaze
BTW, has anyone been getting 502 errors? I suspect it was the browsers
unsolited fetching of /favicon.ico. I just gave it one. Will check nginx
config after.

------
max12
Nice work.

